# Reelfoot Lake Tenn. No Ducks There



## nicksdad (Jan 18, 2010)

Over the last two years I have spent 11 days in an Eagle Nest Resort duck blind on Reelfoot Lake in western Tenn.  I have yet to shoot a duck that the guide hasn't already shot. Reelfoot appears to be over hunted yet so many people depend on duck hunting in the area for their livleyhood so they continue to hunt the lake without reserve. We constantly heard "you should have been here last week, we pounded em. After 11 days it seems we would have hit on at least one good day. It without a doubt is one of the most aswome lakes in the world and hunting on it is a pleasure for a day or so but after taking in the eagles, cypress trees and ice and hearing how the lake was formed, it's time to shoot some ducks.  I am not posting this out of bitterness.  I post this because going to one of these resorts is expensive and I hate to see anyone save for such a trip and be dissappointed at the out come of their trip.  I am somewhat new to duck hunting but I highly recomend that you save a couple hundred dollars more and go to place where you can hunt flooded grain fields and with an outfitter that gurantees the outcome. Prehaps a little further north than Reelfoot. If you want to see some grand beauty, talk about duck hunting and maybe shoot a bird; go to Reelfoot Lake Tenn and hunt with Eagle Nest Resort.


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 18, 2010)

why didnt you say anything to said guides?


----------



## SHMELTON (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, he did!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 18, 2010)

uh oh


----------



## nicksdad (Jan 18, 2010)

I did share my thoughts. But like I say, I am not out to put the guide and his business down just let good hunters who save for a once in a life time trip know to go elesewhere.


----------



## jdgator (Jan 18, 2010)

It was slow in Mississippi two weeks back. 300 bucks in gas, food, license and motel rooms for little or nothing. Looks like I'll try new terroritory in mizzou next year.


----------



## bwilson (Jan 18, 2010)

I know how you feel. My dad and I have been going to Kentucky lake in Camden Tenn for the last 10 years or so. We always seem to be a day or week late. It kills me to see the ducks flying straight towards us, go right around the decoys, then get back in the line they were originaly flying. When we went two weeks ago, the guys the day before had limited out. I got to shoot 3 times. I know I can't blame all of that on the guide, but I have always wondered how they can hunt the same blind day after day, all season, and expect to shoot ducks. I also have a problem with the guide going out turning the Robo ducks on, going out turning them off, then on,... taking phone calls all day, going to the boat landing to pick up his brother to fill the empty spot in the blind,... Sounds like I need to find a new guide. He had also taken his wall out of the blind that separated the back (heated) room from the shooting area. Since we had a high of 18 with a 25mph wind hitting us in the face, I think my dad had a miserable enough time that he may not want to go back. The highlight of the day was watching an eagle chasing teal around the lake. Oh, we did have three flocks of geese (about 75 in each) come by. One flock turned and thought about coming in but saw something they didn't like. The guide blamed it on those Robo ducks being on. I was ready to get rid of the Robo ducks for him.


----------



## nicksdad (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like we had the same guide.  I am sure the brother was a crack shot and would have taken any and all birds that ventured in his range.


----------



## bwilson (Jan 19, 2010)

The guide is quick to shoot also!


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 21, 2010)

Man, if a guide shoots at a single bird before I do, he and I will have words.  He's being paid to let ME get ducks.


----------

